# Summer in Europe



## jjking42 (May 5, 2019)

My son graduates college next May and wants to travel around Europe next summer. 

I know nothing about timeshares in Europe but thought if I exchanged for a few weeks at least he would have a decent place to stay once a month. The rest of the time he will be on his own 

Any recommendations for resorts or places that might be a good base camp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pompey Family (May 6, 2019)

One important factor regarding timeshares in Europe is that the concept is not as popular as it it in the US. With that comes a lack of high quality resorts. Marriott has undoubtedly the highest quality of resorts in Europe, three in Spain and one in France. Hilton and Diamond have a number but they're not up there with Marriott in terms of quality and from that point on the quality deteriorates. Some people disagree but with most things, such opinions are subjective.

The other major point to bear in mind is location. Most European timeshares are on beach locations, mountains or in the countryside, not many in or near to major cities. That's because most Europeans want to escape from the city when they go on holiday whilst most visitors to Europe want to visit the major cities for the sights that have made them popular.

You don't state what timeshare system you will be exchanging within or what you own so it's difficult to offer much advice as to location. I have little experience of non Marriott timeshares in Europe simply because many of them are quite basic and of poor quality that I would rather stay in a hotel or villa rental however your son may not be as restrictive as I am in his choice of accommodation. All I will say is that exchanging into European Marriott resorts is difficult and almost impossible during peak school holiday dates (the end of May is a half term break for most UK schools) and August is always going to be a tough trade for many resorts.


----------



## Passepartout (May 6, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> My son graduates college next May and wants to travel around Europe next summer.


Sounds like fun, but as stated European timesharing is kind of a crapshoot. Most American backpacker kids use youth hostels. They are inexpensive and located all over. Many have shared kitchens to help reduce costs. To us oldsters it sounds primative, but it's what they want and keeps them with a group of their peers. 

He should research some books on European backpacking, lay out a tentative itinerary. Trains and now LCC airlines are reasonable ways to get around. If he isn't up on some language other than English, he should at least get a phrasebook in another language- preferably where he wants to go. Spain and Portugal, and Greece are the lest expensive parts of the Continent- or former Eastern Bloc- Romania, Bulgaria, followed by perhaps Italy or France. Northern Europe, Belgium, Netherlands and Scandinavia probably a bit higher. 

He should save some money and do some studying to make this work. He has a year to do it. Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## Vacationsarefun (May 7, 2019)

I agree with the above (trying to stay in Europe this year but it is quite difficult to find any timeshares that would work for us as far as location and quality are concerned). It will partly depend on whether he will be using public transportation or have access to a car. As far as I can tell, there are a lot more places that would work with a car but once you depend on public transportation it gets pretty difficult (i.e. most of the places I see in Scotland/England won't really work without a car).

Given that, I think possible destinations that would work are some places in Austria (if he wants to go hiking etc. not so much for sightseeing), Southern Spain (pretty good public transportation as far as I know and there are a number of resorts close to main bus lines), and the Canary Islands (for a beach holiday/relaxation). I have seen fairly good availability for these resorts in RCI at least outside the main summer holiday season. Again, these resorts would probably not be ideal for sight-seeing etc. (other than maybe Southern Spain) but might work as a relaxation week in between.


----------



## jjking42 (May 7, 2019)

he will probably just do the youth hostel thing. I will let him worry about it.


----------



## jme (May 10, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> he will probably just do the youth hostel thing. I will let him worry about it.



Good and wise choice.

That's what the kids want.....hostels, no restrictions, and freedom to roam. My son studied abroad in London a few short years
ago while in college with a group of 10......at the end of the study, 5 of them took off for two full weeks across Europe. They traveled by train, plane, and whatever means they needed.

They stayed in hostels in Italy, France, Switzerland, and Germany and had a complete blast. The accommodations were stunning
actually---sure surprised me and my wife, but they did a fantastic job.  They did their research and had a beautiful itinerary. They will surprise you with their cleverness and frugality!!!!! The hostel accommodations were not spartan at all,
and frankly were amazing. Kids are no dummies, and they know how to do things.

Timeshares just aren't good for European travel with kids---no way they want to stay outside the inner cities where timeshares are usually located, and no way they want to stay for a full week ANYWHERE.  Hostels rule, and they love meeting other kids and groups from other countries while in those hostels....they tend to venture out spontaneously for dining, even with strangers they meet in the hostels...after all, they all have a lot in common. They choose a lot of pubs, etc and cheaper establishments, but still enjoy a good sampling of food from each country. After all is said and done, they have experienced a great deal for a great price.  Somehow they know what to do.  Parents just need to trust them and let it go (within reason, of course).

We all would be wise to learn from them and at some point, structure a few trips of our own similar to how they did it----
perhaps a few Airbnbs instead of hostels, for example....But the overall concept is the same....i.e., frugal but adventurous travel, 
and do the everyday things that expose one to the local culture rather than the 100% touristy stuff. In the end, we'll save money 
and have a great new way to travel and maybe see a different side of things.


----------



## Coach Boon (May 23, 2019)

JME has said it well. I have one son living in Berlin, the other just left for London. He traveled the world for 9 months and did planes, trains, buses, subways everything but a car. They both found hostels to be excellent. There's a community of like-minded travelers who get together in the morning or afternoon to share stories - such as best places for this, etc... Best way to go. Now if they could do the same for older travelers, we'd be all set!


----------



## Jimster (May 23, 2019)

Yeah- just dont watch either of the “Hostel” movies lol


----------



## jme (May 25, 2019)

Coach Boon said:


> JME has said it well. I have one son living in Berlin, the other just left for London. He traveled the world for 9 months and did planes, trains, buses, subways everything but a car. They both found hostels to be excellent. There's a community of like-minded travelers who get together in the morning or afternoon to share stories - such as best places for this, etc... Best way to go. Now if they could do the same for older travelers, we'd be all set!



Oh to be young again. As they say, "YOUTH is wasted on the young".


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 26, 2019)

Coach Boon said:


> JME has said it well. I have one son living in Berlin, the other just left for London. He traveled the world for 9 months and did planes, trains, buses, subways everything but a car. They both found hostels to be excellent. There's a community of like-minded travelers who get together in the morning or afternoon to share stories - such as best places for this, etc... Best way to go. *Now if they could do the same for older travelers, we'd be all set!*



We have TUG.


----------



## b2bailey (May 26, 2019)

I made my first trip to Europe in 2016 by stringing together timeshare weeks, starting in Switzerland, then to Nice, and on to Ireland, with a few hotels in between. I would not have been able to afford hotels for that many nights. So for me it worked out well.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 6, 2019)

We're just starting to plan a 3-week trip to Europe.  Doing it now lets you see Summer rates + schedules.

We plan to fly into Milan and return from Budapest. In between, we'd visit Lake Como, Switzerland (Bernina Express & Glacier Express), and Austria (Innsbruck, Salzburg, Vienna). But it also includes a 1-week land-tour with a church-group doing Oberammergau's Passion Play (that my DW roped us into).


----------



## Krteczech (Jul 18, 2019)

My husband and I took TA Cruise in April and stringed on hotels in Barcelona, Madrid, TS at Marrakech followed by two weeks in Czech Republic.
Our 23 years old daughter flew to Barcelona, met us for two days and went her own way. She stayed at Hostels in Barcelona, Tangier, Malaga, Granada, Prague, Dresden and in few hotels. She managed to travel by planes, ferry, buses and train. We were in contact every other day, she really didn’t need us except for few dinners together and some cash. She traveled solo and met a lot of similar age people from around the world.


----------

